# Non-Simultaneous Use Common Area



## KansasArchitect (Feb 19, 2013)

I believe under older versions of IBC you could classify spaces as non-simultaneous use common areas (i.e. restrooms) therefore they wouldn't count towards your building occupancy. I am unable to find such a provision in IBC 2009 or IBC 2012. Does this still exist? If so where can I find the specific requirements?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2013)

the code is absolutely silent on "non-simultaneous" occupancy. It's an undefined term and not allowed.

http://www2.iccsafe.org/cs/committeeArea/pdf_file/BU_03_22_05.pdf

The code does not address the issue of non-simultaneous occupancy.  Although the patrons on a dance floor could also have a seat at a table, the code requires the “net floor area” as defined by the code to be included in the calculation of the occupant load.  Therefore, an occupant load must be determined  for the seating area as well as the dance floor.

____________


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2013)

by the way welcome


----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, welcome. Mark is correct. From 1004.1;

Where occupants from accessory areas

egress through a primary space, the calculated occupant load

for the primary space shall include the total occupant load of

the primary space plus the number of occupants egressing

through it from the accessory area.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2013)

welcome!!!!!!

depends on occupancy per

TABLE 1004.1.1????

there is also this provision::

Exception: Where approved by the building official, the actual number of occupants for whom each occupied space, floor or building is designed, although less than those determined by calculation, shall be permitted to be used in the determination of the design occupant load.

do you have a particular building/occupancy you are looking at , or just general question???????????

FLOOR AREA, GROSS. The floor area within the inside perimeter of the exterior walls of the building under consideration, exclusive of vent shafts and courts, without deduction for corridors, stairways, closets, the thickness of interior walls, columns or other features. The floor area of a building, or portion thereof, not provided with surrounding exterior walls shall be the usable area under the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above. The gross floor area shall not include shafts with no openings or interior courts.

FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets.


----------

